# Small pond bass fishing



## bjg8 (Sep 2, 2008)

a nice five pounder in a golf course pond... this is why i bass fish


----------



## Kill'em Dead (Jul 21, 2009)

I hope u didnt keep the fish out of the pond just for a picture? good lookin out!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

nice bass! you might want to watch out eatin them suckers out of golf course ponds though:sick she may have tasted good but just think of how much fun she would have been to catch again:letsdrink


----------



## Kill'em Dead (Jul 21, 2009)

yeah dont get me wrong to catch a good one is great but dont kill a fish for a pic, u let em go they will grow


----------



## bjg8 (Sep 2, 2008)

i didnt eat him and i did not kill him for a good picture, dont think that everyone is a doush and enjoy killing them for the fun of it. i always catch in release unless im fishing for food on the river or lake. the reason i kept him is because i hooked him really bad threw the eye and he wasnt going to make it plus the pond is over stocked


----------



## Kill'em Dead (Jul 21, 2009)

Dont really care about the fish just a d_ _ _ move, but u have never seen a fish with one eye?


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Kill'em Dead (7/31/2009)*but u have never seen a fish with one eye?


+1


----------



## bjg8 (Sep 2, 2008)

ya i have they get eatin by the other fish or are seen floating on the top from a deadly cut...


----------



## redfishin'JR (Jun 18, 2008)

> *ScullsMcNasty (7/31/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Kill'em Dead (7/31/2009)*but u have never seen a fish with one eye?
> ...


+2 ...Besides, why are you bragging about a fish caught from a "golf course" pond that is "overstocked"??? Catch that fish in the river and you have my support 100%


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

> *bjg8 (7/14/2009)*a nice five pounder in a golf course pond... this is why i bass fish




Hey man, nice fish! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Mike aka FishWerks (8/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *bjg8 (7/14/2009)*a nice five pounder in a golf course pond... this is why i bass fish
> ...


What he said...:toast:toast:clap

Jim


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

nice fish...who cares...if he tied him to his bumper and drove down the street with him....it was his fish and his decision to do so. Good catch!


----------

